# What to do with almond paste?



## jpinmaryland (Mar 26, 2009)

This was on sale at local Giant so I could not resist. Okay so what do I do with it? I guess it's 12 oz and it's filled with fructose corn syrup and all that sort of stuff, so it must be a winner..


----------



## Katie H (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi, jp.  I did a Google search for "what to do with almond paste" and came up with quite a few hits.  I've never worked with it so I can't give you any advice.  Just the Google idea.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 26, 2009)

*Almond Ginger Cookies*

This is one my favorite cookie recipes.  I've never made them for anything that they weren't eaten to the last one.
** 
*Almond Ginger Cookies*
_2½ cups all-purpose flour_
_1 teaspoon baking powder_
_3 teaspoons ground ginger_
_½ teaspoon salt_
_3/4 cup vegetable shortening (butter flavor)_
_1 cup (firmly packed) light brown sugar_
_1/4 cup honey_
_1 large egg_
_1/2 cup almond paste (4 ounces)_
_48 whole almonds_

Preheat oven to 350º.  
Sift flour, baking powder, ginger and salt together into a mixing bowl; set aside.
Blend the vegetable shortening with the brown sugar, honey and egg in a food processor fitted with a steel blade until smooth.  Cut the almond paste into small pieces, add to the mixture and process until it is smooth and the almond paste is well incorporated.  Add the flour mixture 1/3 at a time, turning the processor on and off at 5-second intervals, until a firm dough is formed.  Roll about 1 rounded tablespoon of dough between the palms of your hands into a ball.  Continue with all the dough.  Place on an ungreased cookie sheet 2 inches apart.  Press an almond into the center of each.
Bake for 12 to 14 minutes or until the cookies are lightly browned.  Cool for about 1 minute on the sheet, then transfer to a rack.  Cool thoroughly, then store in an airtight container.
Makes about 4 dozen 2½-inch cookies.


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 27, 2009)

isn't that great!  i bought an (overpriced) can of it, used half for a recipe, and it's been sitting in the fridge ever since!  i was juuust thinking i should throw it away ......


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks for the recipe. I want to try somethign more exotic. E.g. an indian recipe or perhaps baklava. Do I have to get filo dough for that?


----------

